# Mark 10.45 - meaning (lutron)



## Sydnorphyn

What does this text mean in the context of the book of Mark? I know what CH and ST tells us, what do you think "Mark" means...Jesus Means?

John


----------



## Stephen

I am currently preaching through Mark's account of the gospel. I believe that Isaiah provides the key to understanding Mark. Jesus is the suffering servant who came to give His life as an atonement for the sins of many (Isaiah 53). Mark 10:45 is the key verse that identifies the purpose for which Mark wrote. In the context the apostles were arguing among themselves as to who would sit next to Christ in the new heavens and earth. We are called to follow the example of Christ in showing humility and not serving as lords but servants. The "many" is the object of that ransom. It clearly shows as does Isaiah that Christ will not redeem the entire world but many; the elect. Mark clearly shows in his account of the gospel that Jesus is the suffering servant who entered the wilderness to lead a new exodus.


----------



## Sydnorphyn

*Hummmm*



Stephen said:


> I am currently preaching through Mark's account of the gospel. I believe that Isaiah provides the key to understanding Mark. Jesus is the suffering servant who came to give His life as an atonement for the sins of many (Isaiah 53). Mark 10:45 is the key verse that identifies the purpose for which Mark wrote. In the context the apostles were arguing among themselves as to who would sit next to Christ in the new heavens and earth. We are called to follow the example of Christ in showing humility and not serving as lords but servants. The "many" is the object of that ransom. It clearly shows as does Isaiah that Christ will not redeem the entire world but many; the elect. Mark clearly shows in his account of the gospel that Jesus is the suffering servant who entered the wilderness to lead a new exodus.



Stephen:

What are the lexical connections to Isaiah 52-53? The issue of election (while I do hold to it) does not appear to be in view here; should we read Paul - or others - back into Mark?

John


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Perhaps what Jesus is simply illustrating is the "disciple is not above his master" principle. If even the incarnate God lived a life of servitude, how much more should His followers?

He describes the rulers of the Gentiles, and then establishes what things are like in God's Kingdom. 

Granted, there is much more than that in Mark 10:45, the verse if full of the Gospel. However, the main point Jesus is trying to make in this particular instance seems to be similar to that of John 13:14.


----------



## Stephen

Sydnorphyn said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently preaching through Mark's account of the gospel. I believe that Isaiah provides the key to understanding Mark. Jesus is the suffering servant who came to give His life as an atonement for the sins of many (Isaiah 53). Mark 10:45 is the key verse that identifies the purpose for which Mark wrote. In the context the apostles were arguing among themselves as to who would sit next to Christ in the new heavens and earth. We are called to follow the example of Christ in showing humility and not serving as lords but servants. The "many" is the object of that ransom. It clearly shows as does Isaiah that Christ will not redeem the entire world but many; the elect. Mark clearly shows in his account of the gospel that Jesus is the suffering servant who entered the wilderness to lead a new exodus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen:
> 
> What are the lexical connections to Isaiah 52-53? The issue of election (while I do hold to it) does not appear to be in view here; should we read Paul - or others - back into Mark?
> 
> John
Click to expand...


I don't think you can simply ignore the word "many" in Mark 10:45. Isaiah 53 uses the word "many" twice in reference to the offering for sin on behalf of the seed. I believe that Mark had this thought in mind. When you study Mark you discover that his theme is the suffering servant who came to redeem a people. Mark 10:45 is the overarching theme of the book.


----------

